# EVH 5150 III 50w for apartment?



## Kullerbytta (Aug 4, 2013)

Greetings from Schweden!

Edit: This post turned out longer than I intended to so if you don't wanna read it all just skip to the end. Spanks! 

About a year ago I purchased a block-letter 5150 head because I loved the sound of 5150s and figured that I needed to replace my Peavey Vypyr with something _real_ 

Well aware of that the 5150 isn't best friends with apartments I figured that it _had_ to sound better at absolute minimal volume than my Vypyr and I really wanted a better distorted sound...
Sounded like piss and tits. Not good tits, saggy tits. The cab I bought with it was the cheap Harley Benton G212 Vintage (with vintage 30 speakers) of which I've read some positive reviews.
It's not meant to be played at such low volumes and I had the crankiest of neighbors so it had to go and I had to stick with my Vypyr.

Now, I've read lots about stuff like the Line 6 Pod HD-series and thought long and _haaaaaaard_ about the Pod HD Pro but... Somewhere deep in my eskimo heart I feel that I want an actual amp with tubes rather than anything digital... No matter how good it sounds and despite the fact that I'll be able to record and play anytime.

I've seen about 6-8 videos on youtube about the 5153 50w and people playing it at fairly low volumes and just wanted to confirm here (I trust ss.org more than any other source) if it can be used to record at bedroom levels with a good sound? Regrettably I don't have the possibility to test it at some store because they don't have that amp anywhere remotely near my area so I can't really judge for myself irl.

All in all: EVH 5150 III 50w for recording in an apartment; Can it sound good? Is it worth getting it if you want a tube head for recording (perhaps even rehearsing with a band) instead of, say a POD Hd Pro? 

Thank you for your time and thank you in advance! 
I'll monitor this thread closely because during night shifts at work... There's nothing else to do.


----------



## purpledc (Aug 4, 2013)

I think if your playing in an apartment and you want a real tube amp the 5153 50 watter is actually one of the better amps to have. I dont live in an apartment but I do have to keep my volume at apartment type levels most of the time and i feel it performs really really well. I have also had 6505+ and a 6534+ neither one of them sounded particularly good at low volumes. Now dont get me wrong, the 5150 III 50 watter has a sweet spot at about 3 1/2 to my ears where it sounds its best but if you compare its low volume tones to other high gain amps there is no doubt the EVH does it better. 

What I would suggest doing is getting the 50 watter and also maybe a pod hd down the road to supplement your rig. Because I think even though we all enjoy the sound and feel of a real tube amp the ease, convenience and variety of a pod cant be denied.


----------



## Kullerbytta (Aug 4, 2013)

Very informative, thanks! 
Now, this just makes everything harder...  
Yeah, in terms of convenience, variety and features the Pod should win, hands down... But still, I have such a horrible gas for the 5153  
Damnit! 
I'll await more replies... It's too hard for me to decide until I've read more opinions so... Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Vinchester (Aug 4, 2013)

Maybe consider running it through a cab simulator like a Palmer? That way you can hear its sounds through your headphones/monitors.


----------



## Gryphon (Aug 4, 2013)

I own both the 5153 50 watter and the 6505, the 5153 does bedroom volume pretty well. You just need to be careful inching up the volume knobs because there's a fine line between good bedroom volume and LOUD.


----------



## WestOfSeven (Aug 4, 2013)

You'll just keep bumping the volume knob without noticing until you get it to 4



By then the other tenants will be pounding your door down.


----------



## capoeiraesp (Aug 4, 2013)

Here are my vids on bedroom/apartment volume tests.


----------



## frogunrua (Aug 4, 2013)

I have both a 5153 -> orange cabs with v30s and a pod hd500 -> alto ts112a. I almost always play my 5153 even at 1am. The only time I use the pod is to record or to get some crazy ass effects going. Im actually debating on getting rid of the pod and getting a good interface and micing up my stack.


----------



## Darren James (Aug 4, 2013)

You could always buy a Power attenuator if need be. Just another option if you want to go the tube route and keep your 5150 if its still to loud.


----------



## mniel8195 (Aug 4, 2013)

great amp at low volume also has headphone out! works for me


----------



## Pensilac (Aug 5, 2013)

I bought a 5153 last week and have been playing it through a 4x12 with V30s and it sounds great at very low volumes. I have downstairs neighbors and I haven't had one complaint yet even when playing till 2 in the morning. And they're not nice neighbors so that's saying something.
I had tried the 6505+ previous to purchasing this to see if it the 5153 was worth the extra and I didn't think it sounded very good at all at low volume compared to the EVH.
I also have a POD HD500 also and so far, I think the EVH sounds better even at very low volumes.
I say if you're liking the looks of the 5153, get it. It's a great amp.


----------



## Chuck (Aug 5, 2013)

Not to hijack the thread I just want to ask a quick question. So I've been playing guitar 4 years now, 2 years on a L6 spider 15w and HD500 and a Alto PA since then. I want to do the tube thing at least once. I'm mainly looking the the 5153 and the Laney IRT60 head. Does anyone know if the IRT60 fares as well as the 5153 at low volumes?


----------



## danesp (Aug 5, 2013)

I have just bought a EVH 5150 ii 50W head and I can tell you it is insane at low volumes! i was playing until midnight last night and my parents couldnt hear a thing! Thats with a good tone aswell, 100% for the EVH!


----------



## danesp (Aug 5, 2013)

OH and I would say the Laney iron heart studio would be better for you, 15w down to 1w, really ncie tones out of it aswell.


----------



## Shor (Aug 5, 2013)

It's a great amp for apartments. I live in a small ish apartment and run it through an Orange 112 with a Celestion V30 and I have no problems what-so-ever recording at neighbour friendly levels.

Too bad you live so far south, or you could've bought mine (or at least tried it!)...I'm selling mine, and I live a ways up north in our fine country


----------



## Kullerbytta (Aug 5, 2013)

Ok, thanks now I'm convinced  with so many people vouching for the 5153 I think it's a no brainer. I'll still have my Vypyr, should I want some special effects (and in that regard the Vypyr is GREAT).
Thanks a ton, people! 



Shor said:


> It's a great amp for apartments. I live in a small ish apartment and run it through an Orange 112 with a Celestion V30 and I have no problems what-so-ever recording at neighbour friendly levels.
> 
> Too bad you live so far south, or you could've bought mine (or at least tried it!)...I'm selling mine, and I live a ways up north in our fine country



Damn, that's a shame  just out of curiosity... How much kr would you be selling it for?


----------



## Shor (Aug 5, 2013)

Kullerbytta said:


> Damn, that's a shame  just out of curiosity... How much kr would you be selling it for?


I got it advertised (locally) for 6000kr, but am going to let it go for 5000kr.
I am missing the box, så att skicka den är lite osmidigt utan den, så därför säljer jag bara lokalt.

edit: Jag bor i Örnsköldsvik för övrigt..men ja..lite långt


----------



## Kullerbytta (Aug 5, 2013)

Shor said:


> I got it advertised (locally) for 6000kr, but am going to let it go for 5000kr.
> I am missing the box, så att skicka den är lite osmidigt utan den, så därför säljer jag bara lokalt.
> 
> edit: Jag bor i Örnsköldsvik för övrigt..men ja..lite långt



Attsingen... Jag hade lätt köpt den av dig annars  Skulle den fortfarande ligga kvar nästa månad runt löningen så kan jag _kanske_ erbjuda 5000:- + lådan och frakt  förutsatt att den finns kvar. 
När jag sålde min 5150 så fick jag köpa en låda till vid fraktbolaget att transportera den i... Gick på några hundringar, vilket sög. Men ha mig i åtanke om det skulle vara att den finns kvar om en månad  

There, I'll revert back to english now for the remainder of the thread.


----------



## Shor (Aug 5, 2013)

Kullerbytta said:


> Attsingen... Jag hade lätt köpt den av dig annars  Skulle den fortfarande ligga kvar nästa månad runt löningen så kan jag _kanske_ erbjuda 5000:- + lådan och frakt  förutsatt att den finns kvar.
> När jag sålde min 5150 så fick jag köpa en låda till vid fraktbolaget att transportera den i... Gick på några hundringar, vilket sög. Men ha mig i åtanke om det skulle vara att den finns kvar om en månad
> 
> There, I'll revert back to english now for the remainder of the thread.


Alright! Keep in touch and I'll see what can be done about eventual shipping.
I have a guy that's interested in it that lives kinda close, but he doesn't seem to realise it's a good deal at that price.
Hit me up later though to see if I still have it.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Aug 5, 2013)

just get an attenuator if you love the sound of the amp and only want less volume.


----------



## Kullerbytta (Aug 5, 2013)

Any attenuater in particular that you would recommend? I've read about some of them (can't recall specific models and names) and the reviews were very mixed so I dare not take a chance without trying or getting confirmation.


----------



## danesp (Aug 5, 2013)

dude, you wont need a attenuator, trust me. Ive just bought it and it can go super super quiet, save your money for pedals!


----------



## GreatWhiteYeti (Aug 5, 2013)

I don't think it's bad at all for low volume, and it's quite intense at high volumes. It's the best of both worlds in my opinion. Laney is cool as hell with the LED's but not as cool as ivory. Plus, the quality seems to be there.


----------



## atticus1088 (Aug 5, 2013)

I have to agree with everyone else. 
I have the 50 watt and matching 2x12, and channel 2-3 sound awesome at lower volumes. As others have said, it really hits the best of both worlds. 
You do have to be careful with turning up the knobs though. Gets loud quick


----------



## MF_Kitten (Aug 5, 2013)

Yeah, I mean, buying new I would get the 5150-III 50w. But if I had a 5150, I'd get an attenuator.


----------



## danresn (Aug 5, 2013)

I would buy a Laney Ironheart IRT. Less than 1 watt if you want, headphone jack, emulated out and internal dummy load. Fantastic tone while being compact and quiet.


----------



## protest (Aug 6, 2013)

Shor said:


> I got it advertised (locally) for 6000kr, but am going to let it go for 5000kr.
> *I am missing the box, så att skicka den är lite osmidigt utan den, så därför säljer jag bara lokalt.*
> 
> edit: Jag bor i Örnsköldsvik för övrigt..men ja..lite långt




You can't just go into that mid sentence. I thought I was having a stroke.


----------

